# Trovoada em Lisboa 28 de junho de 2009



## Saul Monteiro (6 Jul 2009 às 23:15)

Por indisponibilidade só agora pude colocar o acompanhamento meteorológico feito pelo Meteoalerta do dia 28 de Junho de 2009.



Aqui fica o vídeo com a câmara virada a Norte.




Algumas fotos tiradas a Norte da Ponte Vasco da Gama.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2009 às 23:43)

Um acordar num Domingo diferente!

Espectacular!


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2009 às 11:24)

Muito bom registo *Saul*


----------



## vitamos (7 Jul 2009 às 12:39)

Magnífico


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jul 2009 às 18:47)

Excelentes fotografias e video, *Saúl*.

Do local onde estive nesse dia também consegui avistar alguns relâmpagos e ouvir alguma trovoada. No entanto, não consegui captar nada.


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jul 2009 às 23:24)

Mais uma vez grandes registos
Obrigado pela partilha Saul


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jul 2009 às 09:43)

Parabéns...

Continua assim!!!


----------

